# diagramas de guitarras y bajos electricos



## rogermoon (Ago 10, 2011)

hola que tal amigos del foro, aca les dejo algunos diagramas para guitarras y bajos, de distintos tipos, desde ya saludos!


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Ago 11, 2011)

oye muy buenos y utiles estos diagramas...¡ gracias¡..


----------



## Electronec (Ago 11, 2011)

Muy buenos. Gracias por compartirlos.

Saludos.


----------

